# Blood red parrot cichlid and silver dollars..plant-safe?



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Looks like my dad gave in to plants, no more being old school bare tanking lol. What plants go well with the both of these fish? I know some plants they might not devour. Java fern, anacharis, and moss. What else is there? What about melon swords?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

i don't know about the parrots( i'd guess yes). the silver dollars will eat plants.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

im thinking the silver dollars would eat moss like spaghetti. they kinda eat anything. 
perhaps plastic? LOL. 

I think you/he are going to have to experiment and see what your specific specimens will and will not eat. ive heard of silver dollars eating just about everything.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i had silver dollars when i first started doing plants, the anubias had the least damage.. anacharis is a good plant for goldfish to eat so im guessing they can eat as well...


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

i had a large tank with a school of silver dollars. they did not eat anubias, swords or crinium


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Any Anubis will likely survive.


----------

